# Finally scored a Ragley Big Al! Question about tires/tyres. :)



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Been waiting about a year and was finally able to score a Ragley Big Al 2.0 from CRC. Big Al 1.0 has been out of stock forever so I think I'm lucky to get the 2.0. I have a question for all you hardtail folks regarding setup. I have a full SUS DH bike (Giant Trance X 29-2) so I'll be using the Ragley as more of a 'fun bike' to do greens/blues and ride local bike trails (paved/loose gravel) with the wife. I think that I'll want to swap out the default Maxxis Minions with some sort of narrower gravel-tires and I'm looking for some suggestions. Has anyone changed their more aggressive tires for something with less rolling resistance? (In the long run, I'll probably pickup a second set of wheels to easily swap out the aggressive tires for the gravel tires, but for now I'll probably run something less aggressive). Thanks!!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You can try Trek's Bontrager XR2 or even XR1s in the Team version. All those have a no questions 30 day return policy. Demo them to see if they work for your terrain. Get a refund or swap for another model. Their 2.2 will work on your 30mm rims.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

With several hardtails over the years in the same category I've had good luck with Maxxis Crossmarks, Rekon's and Bontrager XR2's. They work well on single-track, like you describe, but the paved trail really wears them out quickly. Similar results with gravel tires. I really like the Donnely X'Plor MSO tires but they wear out quickly if you primarily ride them on pavement. 

The Bontrager XR2 is a really good gravel tire. I use it in 29x3 mostly but it's fast, light and wears better than the Crossmark or Rekon. Not much in the way of side lugs, so don't expect Minion like grip in the corners.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Rekons are a good compromise for a trail to gravel tire. I like both the 2.6" & 2.8" versions. That said if you wife is not as strong as you on the bike just run the Minions. I ride 15km of pavement each way to the trails on 29 x 2.6" DHF/DHRII and it's totally fine.

Enjoy the new bike. 🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

If you aren't going that wide of a tire you could go with a Vittoria Terreno rear with a Mezcal front. Or if you want a bit more grip in the rear Schwalbe Thunder Burt rear with a Mezcal or XR2 in the front.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Keep the minions for the blues.

Trance x is far from a DH bike with 135mm rear travel..


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

vikb said:


> Rekons are a good compromise for a trail to gravel tire. I like both the 2.6" & 2.8" versions. That said if you wife is not as strong as you on the bike just run the Minions. I ride 15km of pavement each way to the trails on 29 x 2.6" DHF/DHRII and it's totally fine.
> 
> Enjoy the new bike. 🤘 🤘 🤘


Thanks for this reply. This is probably what I'll start with - riding gravel and pavement with the Minions and eventually getting something a little less aggressive if I see that the rolling resistance on pavement is an issue. Maybe it won't be!


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

Rekon Race









Rekon Race


The Maxxis Rekon Race is a semi-slick XC tire that features a low profile tread. It is a great choice for racing in dry conditions



www.maxxis.com


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

My fat bike runs Rekons in 29 x 2.8 when it is in Summer mode. I really like them for gravel grinding and trail riding, but I still take the 'cross bike out when a real gravel grind is in order.


----------

